# HELP, première déclaration



## cathcath78 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Je suis parent employeur et j'ai plusieurs questions. Je suis perdue dans mes calculs... j'espère ne pas poster au mauvais endroit.
Nous avons signé un contrat en *CDD *avec notre nounou du 1er septembre 2022 au 31 juillet 2023 (départ à la retraite de notre nounou et entrée à l'école de notre fille quoiqu'il arrive).
Sur le contrat il est noté 47 semaines (j'imagine - les 5 semaines de congés payés), ma fille va chez la nounou 36h par semaine, le taux horaire est de 3,50 € net et les indemnités de 3 € / jour.
Me confirmez-vous que le calcul doit se faire sur 47 semaines ? soit 3,50 x 36h x 47 semaines / 12 = 493,5 €
Est-ce bien cela ?
Ma deuxième question, comment se calcule les congés ? Je sais qu'elle prend 1 semaine en décembre, une en mai et les 3 autres en août (mais du coup hors contrat puisqu'elle a souhaité stoppé le contrat fin juillet). Comment doit-on régler ses congés ? A la fin ? Au fur et à mesure ?
Dernière question, par rapport aux indemnités d'entretien, on se base sur le nombre (exact) de jours où ma fille est venue dans le mois c'est ça ? (ce n'est pas un forfait mensuel) ?

MERCI mille fois...!!

Catherine


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Catherine
Bah déjà première erreur c'est le CDD. Il faut un CDI obligatoirement.
Pour les calculs je laisse les pros répondre.
Mais si l'enfant est absent 5 semaines de CP en tout, c'est une année complète donc la mensualisation se fait sur 52 semaines, pas 47.
Les indemnités c'est effectivement par jour réel de présence.
Quelle est la durée d'accueil par jour ? Car 3 euros ça me semble léger, voire sous le minimum légal..


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour
Les frais d entretien ce calcul par jour de présence de l enfant suivant le nombre d' heure que l enfant reste chez l Assmat 

Un CDD ce fait uniquement pour le remplacement d une Assmat ce qui n est pas votre cas . Vous devez faire un CDI et vous devrez licencié votre Assmat avec préavis 

Pour savoir si vous faite un contrat sur une année complète ou incomplète il faut déjà établir si vous et votre nounou aurez les mêmes semaines de cp 

Pour le calcul des cp tout va dépendre de votre contrat année complète ou pas


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour.

Alors vous avez bien fait de venir demander conseil car effectivement votre contrat est faux

Le calcul de la mensualisation doit être calculé sur la base de 52 semaines et non 47
Il ne s'agit pas d'un CDD mais bien d'un CDI en année complète

3ème point
Le calcul de la mensualisation doit figurer en brut et non en net sur le contrat de travail

36 heures x 52 semaines x 4,4803€ brut / 12 = 698,9268€ brut
Soit 546€ net

Pour les CP
Le semaine de décembre ainsi que celle de mai 2023 devront être deduit du salaire car elles ne seront  pas encore acquises

Le point sur les CP acquis se fait au 31 mai de chaque année et ils ne sont acquis qu'à la fin de cette période de référence

Si le contrat prend fin en juillet
Vous devrez lui régler à ce moment les CP acquis entre le 1er septembre 2022 et le 31 mai 2023
Ainsi que ceux acquis entre le 1er juin et le 31 juillet 2023


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Vous l'aurez compris il faut donc refaire le contrat 
Tout du moins cette partie qui n'est pas légale 

Pour rappel 
Un CDD ne peut être réalisé que pour réaliser le remplacement d'un autre mode de garde 
Ce qui n'est pas le cas ici
D'où l'obligation de faire un CDI


----------



## cathcath78 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

MERCi beaucoup d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre. Cela m'a mis un bon GROS coup de stress (mais nécessaire !) de comprendre que le contrat n'est pas légal.
Je vais rapidement faire le point avec mon assistante maternelle car je crois qu'elle est aussi perdue que moi sur le sujet.

Si je reprends ce que vous me dites pour m'assurer d'aller dans le bon sens :
- Contrat en *CDI *(et ce même si nous connaissons déjà la date de fin 31/07/23 je ferai donc une rupture de contrat).
- Calcul du salaire *en brut* : 36 heures x 52 semaines x 4,4803€ brut (3,50 € net) / 12 = 698,9268€ brut --> Soit 546€ net de salaire
- Calcul des indemnités d'entretien : 3 € net (donc j'imagine que je dois notifier en brut dans le contrat et paiement soit 3,84 €) Le nombre d'heures par jour = 9h (4 jours / semaine)
- Calcul du nombre d'heures par mois : le calcul est-il bien 36h x 52 / 12 = 156h mensuelles 
- Nombre jours d'activité : (demandé sur Pajemploi), puisque 4j par semaines = 18j par mois ?
- Congés payés : "Nombre de jours de congés payés" demandé par Pajemploi, pour l'instant je laisse donc à zéro car ce n'est pas acquis ?

MERCi encore de vos éclaircissements ...! 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## Nanou91 (26 Septembre 2022)

Il n'y a pas de brut ou net pour les indemnités d'entretien....
C'est un taux... Si c'est 3.84 pour journée de 9h c'est 3.84 à rajouté après ne net..
On ne met pas les indemnités dans le brut.


----------



## cathcath78 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nanou91, et merci.
Alors il est bien noté 3 euros dans le contrat et apparement c'est en dessous du minimum légal pour une journée de 9h... Oulala...


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Seul les salaire est soumis à cotisation et doit être calculé en brut 


Les indemnités d'entretien et de repas sont en net
Si l'accueil est de 9 heures par jour
L'indemnité minimale que vous devez verser à votre assistante maternelle est de 3,55€
3,00€ est en dessous du minimum conventionel donc c'est impossible


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Pour rappel

Les indemnités d'entretien sont soumises à un barème calculé sur la base du minimum légal garanti

Celui-ci s'élève 3,94€ au 1er août 2022 
Pour 9 heures d'accueil (90% du minimum garanti fixé à 3,94€ =  3,546 = 3,55€)

Pour toute journée allant jusqu'à 6 heures et 43 minutes = 2,65€

Pour 9 heures d'accueil = 3,55€

Il convient de rajouter 0,3943€ par heure travaillée en plus au delà de 9 heures

Par exemple pour 9 heures et 30 minutes 
0,3944€ * 9,5 heures = 3,745 = 3,75€

Impossible de prendre moins que les tarifs mentionnés


----------



## cathcath78 (27 Septembre 2022)

Ok merci mille fois c'est clair pour moi.
Pouvez-vous "juste"me confirmer que j'ai bien compris ces points svp ? Il y a certaines choses qui paraissent évidentes mais je préfère m'en assurer car cela ne l'est pas pour moi.

- Contrat en *CDI *(et ce même si nous connaissons déjà la date de fin 31/07/23) et *année complète sur 52 semaines*
- Calcul du salaire *en brut* : 36 heures x 52 semaines x 4,4803€ brut (3,50 € net) / 12 = 698,9268€ brut --> Soit 546€ net de salaire
- Calcul des indemnités d'entretien : 3,55 € (minimum) net car 9h / jour
- Calcul du nombre d'heures par mois : le calcul est-il bien 36h x 52 / 12 = 156h mensuelles
- Nombre jours d'activité : (demandé sur Pajemploi), puisque 4j par semaines = 18j par mois ?
- Congés payés : "Nombre de jours de congés payés" demandé par Pajemploi, pour l'instant sur les premiers bulletins je laisse donc à zéro car ce n'est pas acquis ?

MERCI encore.


----------



## kikine (27 Septembre 2022)

cathcath78 a dit: 


> Ok merci mille fois c'est clair pour moi.
> Pouvez-vous "juste"me confirmer que j'ai bien compris ces points svp ? Il y a certaines choses qui paraissent évidentes mais je préfère m'en assurer car cela ne l'est pas pour moi.
> 
> - Nombre jours d'activité : (demandé sur Pajemploi), puisque 4j par semaines = 18j par mois ?
> ...


nbre de jours d'activité 4jours X52 semaines /12 = 17.33 arrondi a 18 jours 
pour les cp il me semble qu'en année complète on ne la remplie pas juste lors du paiement de l'iccp en fin de contrat ( en fait cette case sert a noter le nbre de cp que l'employeur paie) je ne suis pas spécialiste j'ai jamais eu de contrat en année complète


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Oui kikine en année complète le nombre de jours mensualisés tient compte des jours de cp
Donc cette case ne doit jamais être utilisée 

Sauf en fin de contrat lorsque vous réglerez ces cp acquis non pris à votre assistante maternelle


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

@cathcath78 

Tout est ok
C'est tout bon

Vous êtes prête pour modifier tout ce qui ne va pas sur le contrat actuel


----------



## cathcath78 (27 Septembre 2022)

Merci merci merci........ !!!


----------



## assmatzam (27 Septembre 2022)

De riennnnnnnnnnn


----------

